# Growth i guess?



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

The picture is a little unclear but it could possibly be a tumor.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I cant get any better shot then that. Grrrr. Its like a bump with white at the top.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

could it be a zit? lol. The white tip could be the sign of a bad tumor just arising.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh Greatttttttttttttttttttt. Thanks tho.


----------

